# 30 Gal. Cube Project



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey all!

Since this is my first viv in years and definitely the first one done right, I thought it an appropriate time to start a construction/grow thread.

I'm planning a terrestrial vivarium for a pair (perhaps trio) of frogs. The frogs I will be getting will be primarily terrestrial so the design will reflect that. It will have an eggcrate false-bottom and a possible water feature, though I havent finalized that yet. I will be constructing a foam/silicon/peat/coco background. The substrate will be ABG mix covered with (primarily) magnolia leaves, as I have access to them. The plants will be pan-tropical including orchids, bromeliads, ferns, moss and other species.

Here's what I have so far:

30 Gal. Oceanic Cube
Odyssea 2x18w t5ho fixture
a beautiful stump piece on it's way from thedriftwoodstore.com - Thanks Rod!

Orchids:
1 Pleurothallis corniculata
1 Pleurothallis minutalis (oxios)
1 Haraella odorata
1 Dryadella edwallii
1 Masdevallia floribunda
and 1 Isabelia virginalis all from andysorchids.com. These are all miniature mounted orchids of similar requirements. 

Today I am going to visit homedepot and our local reptile/amphibian store to get supplies to make my background. I need to get the stump piece before I can begin construction but that should come sometime this week.

Pics:

30 Gal. Tank:









dual t5 light in action:


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

How fun, 30gal cube was my first breeder tank I made - perfect depth, and lots of floor space to put in the plants you want. Have a ton of fun with this one for me


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Will!

I just got back from shopping.

I got:

3 tubes GE II Silicon, Brown
3 Cans Great stuff Gap & Crack
1 Caulking Gun
1 analog timer
1 sheet eggcrate
1 roll fiberglass window screen
2 2' 4" PVC pipe
1 pack zip ties

From Home Depot.. wasnt expecting to pay $90, though I may have gotten extra which I will return.

I got a brick of compressed coir from the local reptile store. I wasnt impressed with them. They have a lot of animals but the manager was on the phone the whole time and definitely came off as cocky. The other guy didnt know what anything I was asking for was. I think I will be getting my frogs elsewhere.

Total cost so far:

Tank - $40
Light - $35
Driftwood - $30
Orchids - $85
Building supplies - $95

need to order: a pump & tubing, substrate, fly culture, springtails, more plants and frogs. Holy crap I have spent $285 already on a 30 Gal. tank.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like a sweet project Mike! Avoid purchasing dart frogs from reptile stores for many reasons! Go directly to the breeder! I am in Denver but I don't work with terrestrials. I know a few people though if you want to give me a pm and tell me what you might be thinking about.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Pumilo!

I will send you a PM shortly. 

I may be moving (cross fingers) to Denver over the summer. Colorado Springs is definitely not my scene, if you know what I mean!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll follow along... Nice size tank for a build


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

My orchids came in from Andy's today.

Here are pictures of what I got:


Masdevallia floribunda









Isabella virginalis









Pleurothallis corniculata









Pleurothallis minutalis









Haraella odorata










Dryadella edwallii


----------



## joshct (Mar 31, 2011)

nice orchids


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks Josh!

so I completed my false bottom with a single 4" PVC support in the center. I siliconed the edges on the front three sides as suggested to keep crap out! The back will be sealed with GS. And by the way, I will figure out some way of hiding the false bottom, I wanted to be able to see the water level and what's under the bottom so I left it visible.










Orchids getting some light and clean water (not out of the tap). As you can see, they are very small! :


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very Orchidilicious... Interested to see how this will turn out.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

eos said:


> Very Orchidilicious... Interested to see how this will turn out.


EOS eh? I used to work as a photographer in a nightclub called EOS and I shot with a EOS camera ;-)

Thanks for watching!


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

The minutalis and floribunda are my favorites of all yours. I am interested in seeing how you go about with the placement of all your orchids placement in the tank .


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

mikefromearth said:


> EOS eh? I used to work as a photographer in a nightclub called EOS and I shot with a EOS camera ;-)
> 
> Thanks for watching!


Yup...I shoot with an EOS too.... but there's a whole boatload of stuff called EOS... I discover something new all the time... the name has nothing do do with any of them though


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Today's update:

I used 2 cans of GS to make a background for my tank today. It's sitting in the shade curing right now.

Tip to newbies: DO NOT stand your tank up when the GS is still wet. I did, and 1/2 of it fell onto my false bottom. I put the tank back down and rolled the crap back onto the background then used the remaining 1/8th of a can to fill in the gaps a bit. I hope it sticks or I will have to do it all over again. 

Here is a pic (pre-mistake):


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

mikefromearth said:


> Today's update:
> Tip to newbies: DO NOT stand your tank up when the GS is still wet. I did, and 1/2 of it fell onto my false bottom. I put the tank back down and rolled the crap back onto the background then used the remaining 1/8th of a can to fill in the gaps a bit. I hope it sticks or I will have to do it all over again.


Hahahahaha. That's why I don't use GS anymore


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Just picked up a bunch of springtail/isopod cultures from Doug! Also collected some rain water the other day to use on my orchids. I hope they like it!

My GS background is probably done curing now. Tomorrow I'll carve it down and maybe add some more.

Shipment of ABG mix should come in tomorrow as well. I'll be able to attach my orchids, set up my stump and place my substrate & leaf litter.

I ordered 2 6000k t5ho bulbs which will come in the mail sometime this week.

Also bid on ebay for some cool viv plants! Hope I win ;-)


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

be cautious about buying plants on ebay. there have been a few members here that have been screwed over by irresponsible sellers. just a word of warning.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

ryan10517 said:


> be cautious about buying plants on ebay. there have been a few members here that have been screwed over by irresponsible sellers. just a word of warning.


He was recommended to me by a dendroboard member so I hope he's ok. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

that minutalis looks nice and healthy. Just carve out a little square in the back round and put the mount in there and hopefully the moss and the orchid from the tree fern will spread out and blend it in. Dryadellas have also done really well for me in terrariums and are constanly in bloom when happy. Orchids make all the difference!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

roberthvalera said:


> that minutalis looks nice and healthy. Just carve out a little square in the back round and put the mount in there and hopefully the moss and the orchid from the tree fern will spread out and blend it in. Dryadellas have also done really well for me in terrariums and are constanly in bloom when happy. Orchids make all the difference!


That's a very good idea.. There isnt much of a chance of that sucker being re-attached. I think I'll follow your advice! I'm gonna head over to mi casa pretty soon and get to work on some carving. I need to pick up some fishing line to reattach some of the other orchids first.. Cant forget to do that!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

dryadellas are great viv orchids. I have D. zebrina, and it does well. I get some anthocyanosis of the leaves, but it doesnt bother the plant at all. Besides, a bit of purple on the leaves looks good in my opinion.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

frogparty said:


> dryadellas are great viv orchids. I have D. zebrina, and it does well. I get some anthocyanosis of the leaves, but it doesnt bother the plant at all. Besides, a bit of purple on the leaves looks good in my opinion.


Anthocyanosis is a pigment disorder?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

not a disorder, just a response to higher light levels. Anthocyanin is thought to protect plant tissues from damage from higher light levels, kind of like sunscreen.

heres some basic info, my botany textbook does a much better job explaining it, but it might help you get the general idea
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthocyanin


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Ahh interesting! Yet another pigment for me to remember


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

It is really common with the pleurothallid alliance. A little is fine, if the leaves turn solid purple, its time to move the plant down to a lower light level. You see this with Tolumnias a lot as well. Ive never had a Bulbophyllum show any signs of anthocyanosis, but it doesnt mean it can't happen


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Today's update:

I carved some of my GS background but decided I wanted to add more to the bottom and fill in some big bubbles in the background. This will allow me to provide more terrestrial area for frogs as well as more places to install epiphytes. 

You can see where I carved out some space to snug my stump back into the GS a bit. 










This is the first shot I've taken with my recently repaired Canon 5D body. The mirror fell off during a shoot. Luckily Canon repaired it for free! YAY!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey all!

Today's update:

I placed an order for a glass top today which should be complete in a week. I'll be using an acrylic hinge and handle from josh's.

I cut a 2nd layer of screen for the bottom of the tank.

All iso cultures have been moved to ABG mix in tupperware. Springtails are alive and kicking.

I won my auction and after communicating with the seller and telling him I am using the plants for the viv it looks like he's going to throw in more plants and "a few surprises"! *stoked*

All orchids are putting out new growth and they will be even happier when my new bulbs arrive and are installed. My Dryadella Edwallii is budding! I'll get pics when the buds open.

GS background is carved and 4 3" net pots have been placed. 










Coir is baking in the oven for a while until it's dry, then I'll be applying silicon/coir to the background.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

i love that wood. just make sure that those pots have some drainage, otherwise you'll get standing water in the pot and your plants may rot!


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

looking good so far


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

dfrmav said:


> i love that wood. just make sure that those pots have some drainage, otherwise you'll get standing water in the pot and your plants may rot!


Thank you! Ya know I had read that before but at this point I had totally forgotten till you said something!

I'll buy some tubing and drop it through the false bottom. Do you line your netpots with something so the water doesnt leak out into the GS or leave them just sitting open?

Once again, thank you for reminding me of this


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

dfrmav said:


> i love that wood. just make sure that those pots have some drainage, otherwise you'll get standing water in the pot and your plants may rot!


Thank you! Ya know I had read that before but at this point I had totally forgotten till you said something!

I'll buy some tubing and drop it through the false bottom. Do you line your netpots with something so the water doesnt leak out into the GS or leave them just sitting open?

Once again, thank you for reminding me of this 
One great reason to have a construction journal!


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

nah, i dont line it. i don't think it's necessary. GS is water-tight and non-toxic once it's hard.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

I just got my shipment of plants in from my ebay auction. They came from a nursery called liberty gardens llc under the ebay name "lhhdz5". The seller was very communicative and hooked me up with more plants than I was supposed to get! I paid for 6 and I got 9.

N. "midget"
N. "tiger cub"
Monstera siltepecana
Alsobia dianthiflora
Begonia "Tiger Kitten"
Sellaginella kraussiana

I couldn't read the writing on these. Can you guys help me identify them? I'll post specific pictures in a bit. 

N. Fli-something? - The brom. in the middle.
Pilea? - Bottom right most plant
philodendron imbwenti - top most plant against the right side of the tub

Here is the collection I will be placing in my viv:









Thanks guys!


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

loving those orchids man!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

So! 

I went ahead and planted this sucker! None of the orchids have been mounted yet, but they're in the tank getting some light. They will be placed on the background and on the stump. I installed my new 6000k bulbs and they look great, really makes the plants stand out. The broms are also temporarily in place with bent zip ties. I want to use something more permanent soon but this will do for now. I sealed the tank with plastic wrap because the glass store is behind and it will take till wed next week to get my lid. It's hard to see but under the stump is a little cave for the frogs to hide in. In a month this baby should be rockin'!

Hard to believe there are 15 species of plants in there!










Oh and I introduced a few hundred pink & temperate springtails.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

LOVE the depth of this tank...


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

I believe the note said N. "Flirtation". Does that sounds right?


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Very simple yet stunning viv! Great job!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a top view to give you guys an idea of the depth of the tank.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking good Mike! That's a sweet piece of wood you've got in there. 
With a fresh viv you'll want to throw something in there for the springtails to eat. Until you get frogs you could sprinkle some Active Bakers Yeast in there now and then to give them a good start. Once frogs are in you are better off throwing a mushroom or two in now and then, or maybe just whatever fruit you got in the house. Not sure about citrus but I've thrown in grapes, banana, apple, watermelon, stuff like that.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

My dwarf grey and white isos have been doing well in their tub homes so I seeded my tank with 1/2 of each culture. - Will there be enough food in the tank for them to be happy?

The pink & white springtails are prolific in the tank, I added baker's yeast per Pumilos suggestion and they have responded extremely well.

All orchids with the exception of my blooming edwallii have been mounted to my stump and I think they look great! All other plants seem to be doing very well. There's no wilting or browning on any of them.

The top of my background is too bare.. Anyone have suggestions as to something I can plant on the background that will cover it up a bit? 

Thanks!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

love the orchids, i have all those plus a few others i picked up from andy's, they sent such great quality plants(re mounting was a pain on a few of mine!

i say throw in some ficus repens, itll give a noce small leave texture like what it seems like your looking for.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

mikefromearth said:


> My dwarf grey and white isos have been doing well in their tub homes so I seeded my tank with 1/2 of each culture. - Will there be enough food in the tank for them to be happy?
> 
> The pink & white springtails are prolific in the tank, I added baker's yeast per Pumilos suggestion and they have responded extremely well.
> 
> Thanks!


Mike, I am always adding some type of foods to my vivs for the springtails and Isopods. Whatever fruits and veggies you have in the house. Especially if they are going bad anyway. I do avoid acidic things like oranges and grapefruit and I would also be leery of anything too spicy like a jalapeno. You want to push the populations to get them well established. They'll munch on the yeast, too.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

motydesign said:


> love the orchids, i have all those plus a few others i picked up from andy's, they sent such great quality plants(re mounting was a pain on a few of mine!
> 
> i say throw in some ficus repens, itll give a noce small leave texture like what it seems like your looking for.


They are just great, healthy little orchids, aren't they? Remounting mine turned out to be a lot easier than I thought it might be. The only one which lost a few roots was the floribunda which was mounted on treefern and had sunk in a few roots.

I'll check out the ficus. Thanks for the input!

Pumilo - Ok I'll see what I have laying around and throw it in ;-)


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

the isabella is by far my fave (see the last pic in the post)
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../66763-motydesign-frankenbuild-55-40-a-3.html


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

motydesign said:


> the isabella is by far my fave (see the last pic in the post)
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../66763-motydesign-frankenbuild-55-40-a-3.html


It may well be my fav right now as well! It's a damn cool looking plant. I hope it does well where it's mounted. Lots of light, maximum drainage and not too wet.. is that how you grow it? Has yours flowered yet?

Here's a pic of mine:










A giant orange isopod roaming around:


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah pretty close, lots of light water daily in the am so that it has time to dry off a bit through out the day, that is a good size iso if thats baby tears next to it.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

motydesign said:


> yeah pretty close, lots of light water daily in the am so that it has time to dry off a bit through out the day, that is a good size iso if thats baby tears next to it.


Is the AM watering a good rule of thumb for all these orchids?

I dont know if that's baby tears.. It was just labeled "pilea".


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a picture of the (currently) completed viv:










and here's a link to a video to show the depth of the tank:

Video Link


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

i love how this turned out. i'd add another brom or two


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Two things Mike. That square board on the right side. That's gotta go! Sorry, but it messes up the look you've got going on. Second thing is more leaf litter. Try to cover every bit of exposed substrate with leaf litter. It'll give your buggy beasties more breeding space, your frogs more hunting space, and will cut down on the danger of frogs ingesting dirt and impacting.
Nice orange isopod! I really love that stump! What kind of wood is it.
Any closer to a frog decision?


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Two things Mike. That square board on the right side. That's gotta go! Sorry, but it messes up the look you've got going on. Second thing is more leaf litter. Try to cover every bit of exposed substrate with leaf litter. It'll give your buggy beasties more breeding space, your frogs more hunting space, and will cut down on the danger of frogs ingesting dirt and impacting.
> Nice orange isopod! I really love that stump! What kind of wood is it.
> Any closer to a frog decision?


Hey Doug! Thanks for the advice. 

The square board is what my Dryadella edwallii is mounted too, and since it's flowering, I didnt want to disturb it. I may just go ahead and do it, but it's got 1 more bud to open and then I'll think about it. 

Link to a closeup:

I'll definitely be adding some more leaf litter. I have a huge orange (fruit) bag of magnolia leaves drying out but I didnt want to choke out my plants too much. I may try to divide my salaginella up a bit for more coverage.

That isopod stopped moving after I took the picture. It didnt move for 6 hours so I gently nudged it and it didnt move. The next morning it was still there but I nudged it again and it moved this time. I put a leaf over it and am waiting to see what happens. A smaller one also showed up today, but it was in a puddle and is clearly dead. Any idea what's going on with these guys? Is this normal?

On another note I've lifted up a couple leaves and found white/grey isos chillin on the bottom that were clearly ok. Both pink and temperate springs have already taken over the whole tank. The temperate culture is exploding! The pink one is doing well, but not crazy like the temp.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know what would be going on with the oranges. Mine are taking off in every viv I have. Are you feeding them something? May not be enough decomp in a new tank. You mention a puddle. You should be well drained enough that puddles never form. Any idea why you have puddles?? Possibly it is too wet for the oranges?


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I don't know what would be going on with the oranges. Mine are taking off in every viv I have. Are you feeding them something? May not be enough decomp in a new tank. You mention a puddle. You should be well drained enough that puddles never form. Any idea why you have puddles?? Possibly it is too wet for the oranges?


Oh, there was a puddle on top of a leaf. No puddles in the sub ;-)

Oh and I put a couple moldy leaves in the tank with them from their cultures to keep them fed.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

mikefromearth said:


> Oh, there was a puddle on top of a leaf. No puddles in the sub ;-)
> 
> Oh and I put a couple moldy leaves in the tank with them from their cultures to keep them fed.


They could be hungry. They will eat leaves but 1) The leaves in their culture are only a couple weeks old. 2) They want something more substantial, too. I rotate different foods through for them. Things like: High quality fish flakes, apple bits, yellow squash, cucumber skin, eggplant, high quality dog food. Stuff like that. For now just toss it in and when it's almost gone, add more. If it looks like trash to you, lots of people lift a leaf or two and hide it. Plus, once frogs are in it works best to bury it in leaves so it's not just a "feeding station" for your frogs.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> They could be hungry. They will eat leaves but 1) The leaves in their culture are only a couple weeks old. 2) They want something more substantial, too. I rotate different foods through for them. Things like: High quality fish flakes, apple bits, yellow squash, cucumber skin, eggplant, high quality dog food. Stuff like that. For now just toss it in and when it's almost gone, add more. If it looks like trash to you, lots of people lift a leaf or two and hide it. Plus, once frogs are in it works best to bury it in leaves so it's not just a "feeding station" for your frogs.


I added some parsley yesterday but I went and chopped up a bit of some kinda old wilty root thing (edit: parsnip) my girlfriend had in the fridge and threw a bit in there. Hope they respond to that!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They might, they'll eat carrot and potato.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

I thought it would be neat to have a recent picture and a list of plants.










Please forgive any misspellings ;-)


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Please tell me none of those plueros are planted in dirt.


----------



## LookinRound (May 1, 2011)

fleshfrombone said:


> Please tell me none of those plueros are planted in dirt.


What is the full name for pleuros? Which plants are they there? Thanks


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

LookinRound said:


> What is the full name for pleuros? Which plants are they there? Thanks


Pleurothallid, they are new world orchids, typically cooler and wet growing.


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ran into this thread today and was interested to see how it's coming along. I'm in the middle of rebuilding the same tank. I love the shape of it!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Well after a hot summer and a lot of working moving things around and trying to stabilize temps, one of my Neoregalias, "Midget" has bloomed!


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Full tank shot:


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

fleshfrombone said:


> Please tell me none of those plueros are planted in dirt.


Sorry I havent replied in months! No, none of my orchids are planted in dirt. All of them are mounted on my stump. All of them are doing exceptionally well; putting out new growth constantly and a couple of them have bloomed.


----------



## dfrmav (Feb 22, 2011)

nice job, man. i'm loving this.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Cool! Another Colorado frogger 
Really digging the tank. I have 2 neo. midgets and one pupping, in a few weeks i'll have 3, but I am getting very crappy colour! The mother is a dark green with purple dots and the first pup is bright green with purple dots. How long did it take for that to fully colour up? Mine were under 2-13w 900 lumen CFLs for a few months but recently changed to 2 26w 1600 lumen bulbs.


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Loving it looks real clean and growing well!


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice Cube! Came together really nice. Great job.


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

mikefromearth said:


> Thanks Will!
> 
> I just got back from shopping.
> 
> ...


Woah!! You got that tank for 40 bucks!? A tank like that here in Hawaii would cost two maybe even three times as much!! Very sic tank btw!!


----------



## nschmitz06 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really love how you used the driftwood as a centerpiece and the way you worked your background in at an angle. It gives the tank a more natural look. Usually it's terrain and then BAM straight up background. This gives me a few good ideas on a tank I might build a few years down the road.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Cool! Another Colorado frogger
> Really digging the tank. I have 2 neo. midgets and one pupping, in a few weeks i'll have 3, but I am getting very crappy colour! The mother is a dark green with purple dots and the first pup is bright green with purple dots. How long did it take for that to fully colour up? Mine were under 2-13w 900 lumen CFLs for a few months but recently changed to 2 26w 1600 lumen bulbs.


When I got it it was already colored pretty nicely and it's continued to get better over the months. My other 2 broms arent as nice, because they're farther from the light. The Midget is about 6" from the light and is dead-center in the tank. The other broms are lower and in the back portion of the tank. If I get another light, I'm sure they will color up well. My "Flirtation" is mostly green.. 

I got the tank for $40 because it has been used as a reef tank and the fish store I wandered into just happened to be trying to get rid of it as they were converting to an internet store. My luck!

Anyone else going to the orchid show @ the botanical gardens in Denver in early October? I'm gonna try to pick up something cool.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice Viv!! Love the stump with all of the orchids mounted to it, it looks great. Are you planning on frog in this viv? What kind?


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

mikefromearth said:


> When I got it it was already colored pretty nicely and it's continued to get better over the months. My other 2 broms arent as nice, because they're farther from the light. The Midget is about 6" from the light and is dead-center in the tank. The other broms are lower and in the back portion of the tank. If I get another light, I'm sure they will color up well. My "Flirtation" is mostly green..
> 
> I got the tank for $40 because it has been used as a reef tank and the fish store I wandered into just happened to be trying to get rid of it as they were converting to an internet store. My luck!
> 
> Anyone else going to the orchid show @ the botanical gardens in Denver in early October? I'm gonna try to pick up something cool.


I might be able to come to the orchid show. I was going to go to the botanical gardens on saturday but it can wait until then.


----------



## mikefromearth (Feb 1, 2011)

DOS | Fall Show and Sale at the Denver Botanic Gardens


----------



## ralph (Sep 13, 2006)

Lovely bit of wood as a centrepiece for this viv. Nice.

Could have some creepers up the back/top or spread moss mix...


----------

